# Things that make you go huh?



## Popeye (Jul 12, 2008)

I removed both my batteries in order to run some wires for my airhorns. I'm powering them from the TM battery (doesn't go through the main fuse block at all). After I pulled the wires and made my connections I tried the push button and the horns werked. I put the main cranking battery in and turned on my nav lights (so my locker lights would come on) and they didn't werk (fuse is good). Tried my pumps and they didn't werk either (fuses are good). The indicator lights in the toggle switches werk but nothing else. Motor cranks so I know the battery has more than enough juice. I'm positive that all the wires are back where they belong. This could be rather time consuming because in order to get to the business end of the fuse block I need to remove my console and that means steering wheel and gauges have to be disconnected. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Jim (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes, Get the can air horns. :mrgreen: 

JK


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 12, 2008)

is your trolling motor 12 or 24 volt setup


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 12, 2008)

Wiring is definitely not my thing. Did you try temporarily disconnecting the horns to see if the other stuff would then work?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds like you did something to the ground on your fuse block when you were pulling wires or you aren't making a good ground connection at the battery.


----------



## Zum (Jul 12, 2008)

When you ran your wires for the horns,maybe wires were accidently dislogded.Is there an easy way to check from the lighted toggles to the nav.lights or pumps.You know the battery is good,fuses good,hooked up right,power as far as toggles and the nav.lights and pumps worked before the running of the new wires.It can't be the lights and pump went bad all at the same time,I'd be thinking wires off somewhere.Try a continuity(ohms)test,(remember to have the power disconnected)or even a power check at the light or pump.Good luck.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 12, 2008)

Jim said:


> Yes, Get the can air horns. :mrgreen:
> 
> JK


Got them, Air horns sound cooler :lol: 



dedawg1149 said:


> is your trolling motor 12 or 24 volt setup


12VDC



Waterwings said:


> Wiring is definitely not my thing. Did you try temporarily disconnecting the horns to see if the other stuff would then work?


Different battery, but yes I disconnected all wires to make sure I didn’t split the wiring by putting a neg on one battery and the pos on the other.



Quackrstackr said:


> Sounds like you did something to the ground on your fuse block when you were pulling wires or you aren't making a good ground connection at the battery.


Gonna pull the side panel (by throttle) off to see if I pulled a ground off the fuse block (I can see the fuse block from there, just can’t put my fingers on it w/o removing the console).



Zum said:


> When you ran your wires for the horns,maybe wires were accidently dislogded.Is there an easy way to check from the lighted toggles to the nav.lights or pumps.You know the battery is good,fuses good,hooked up right,power as far as toggles and the nav.lights and pumps worked before the running of the new wires.It can't be the lights and pump went bad all at the same time,I'd be thinking wires off somewhere.Try a continuity(ohms)test,(remember to have the power disconnected)or even a power check at the light or pump.Good luck.


Gonna take a look see tonite (boat is at werk) and perhaps the main in line fuse crapped out, but can’t see how the indicators would werk if that blew. It was getting late and starting to rain when I was werking last nite. Fresh start tonite. I’ll let you know


----------



## Popeye (Jul 12, 2008)

A comedy of errors caused by rushing a job was my main problem. The nav lights _did_ work. I stupidly assumed they didn’t work because when I turned the switch on, the LED’s that are wired to the same switch didn’t come on. I did not have the navigation lights in the sockets. Seems I pulled on a wire and broke the LED ground wire off the light switch. Added a pigtail to increase length and reduce strain and put new lugs on and that problem was solved. The pumps not working? Sure they were working. I just couldn’t hear them over the industrial environment at werk. I did however find a new problem that would have been a real kick in the shorts. Either I forgot to plug the connector back in or it got snagged and unplugged as I was putting the side panel back on, but my tilt/trim connector was disconnected. It’s a good thing I pulled the panel off or when I drove to the lake to launch I would have been very upset to find that not working. Boat is ready to go. Sea and Anchor detail is set ready to single up all lines.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 13, 2008)

Glad you got all that working now  . Not a bad deal being able to tinker with your boat at work! 8)


----------



## Popeye (Jul 13, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Glad you got all that working now  . Not a bad deal being able to tinker with your boat at work! 8)



I only admit to it on this site as my boss doesn't know about it. Sorry Jim, I'm not telling him about it either.


----------



## Zum (Jul 13, 2008)

Glad to see it was an easy fix.


----------

